# couple dumb questions...yes ive searched and



## 18tdub (Mar 27, 2005)

called multiple people about these issues

this is an airlift easy street autopilot system

everything is installed correctly according to the wiring diagram.

1st issue: on ignition on, the compressors fire like they should, get to specified tank pressure and cut off. however, if the compressors are running and i turn the car off, the compressor on the primary relay turns off, the one on the secondary relay stays running :screwy: the two relays are wired exactly as stated in the airlift diagrams.

2nd issue: im getting a "no ecu detected fault" i realize that this is generally caused by a bad cat5 cable. ive switched it out with a few different ones to the same result.

i switched the controller with a friends and that is not the problem either. the ecu flashes like it should, and turns the compressors on and off like its supposed to at the designated pressure settings. but the controller is still not reading the signals that the ecu is sending. like i said, ive called everyone known to man, and im sure airlift tech support is sick of hearing my voice. i ordered a second controller from airlift as well as a cat 5 cable directly from them. if it doesnt correct the problem i guess the ecu is bad? i just dont understand how it would kick the compressors on and off and read the pressure sensor in the tank if it wasnt working correctly. does anyone else have any insight on this issue?

TIA

picture because everyone gets mad when they click a link without piktarz


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Which airlift diagram did you use? There are currently 2 that you can find. One looks like this:










And the other I believe uses a lead off of the primary relay that is spliced between the primary compressor and secondary relay.


----------



## 18tdub (Mar 27, 2005)

the above is the exact diagram i used


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

These are interesting issues, they're new in my world but I have seen a few ecus fry lately. I have also never seen that dual comp wiring diagram, and I had dual comps on mine without any issues. I have a diagram in my build, maybe try another wiring method? Not sure


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Do you understand how a relay works? (this is not meant to be snarky or snide at all)


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is the other wiring diagram, on my phone and might not work.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

OVRWRKD said:


> Here is the other wiring diagram, on my phone and might not work.


This is the one I used. It makes a lot more sense to wire it this way. The second relay has no way of turning on without the primary relay turning on. Problem solved :thumbup:


----------



## 18tdub (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah, i do know how the relay works lol...its all good...i will try that wiring diagram on friday when i get back over there.

honestly im not really too worried about the compressor problem...im more interested in peoples thoughts on what the issue is with the controller/ecu issue...

but thank you for your input guys


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I'd probably say it's an issue with the ECU. When the ECU isn't switched on, the coil in the second relay should NOT have any current running through it, and the second compressor shouldn't be turning on. Basically it looks like the ECU is allowing the secondary relay circuit to be complete when it shouldn't be.


----------



## 18tdub (Mar 27, 2005)

that makes sense...but what i dont understand is why it will kick both compressors on, read the pressure in the tank and turn them both off at 175psi...the autopilot controller is not recognizing the ecu... getting the "ECU NOT DETECTED" error on my controller...this is just a dumb problem to have...:banghead:


----------



## 18tdub (Mar 27, 2005)

any ideas or anyone else run into the the ecu/controller problem that im having?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

well, it's either one of two things. ECU or controller. I would either find some friends and swap out parts, or call up Jesse at AirLift and he can help you out.


----------



## 18tdub (Mar 27, 2005)

SuperBacon said:


> well, it's either one of two things. ECU or controller. I would either find some friends and swap out parts, or call up Jesse at AirLift and he can help you out.


well i tried swapping controllers with someone else the other night and it didnt fix the problem...so its either the cable or the ecu...im starting to lean toward the ecu now...im sick of having to replace parts...


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

18tdub said:


> well i tried swapping controllers with someone else the other night and it didnt fix the problem...so its either the cable or the ecu...im starting to lean toward the ecu now...im sick of having to replace parts...


understood, but just imagine how much it would suck if those parts were overseas


----------



## 18tdub (Mar 27, 2005)

SuperBacon said:


> understood, but just imagine how much it would suck if those parts were overseas


then i'd be livid...at this point its not too bad...still frustrating...looks like i'll call airlift...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

sell it and go with accu-air. :laugh:


----------



## 18tdub (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah, with as many problems as ive had with this im probably never buying an airlift product again...although their tech support has been fairly helpful and understanding...


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

18tdub said:


> yeah, with as many problems as ive had with this im probably never buying an airlift product again...although their tech support has been fairly helpful and understanding...


Don't let one thing turn you off of a product or a manufacturer. You unfortunately just got unlucky and got a defective part


----------



## 18tdub (Mar 27, 2005)

SuperBacon said:


> Don't let one thing turn you off of a product or a manufacturer. You unfortunately just got unlucky and got a defective part


i know and understand that...i do like the accuair setups though...i like their touchpad better than the controller of airlifts...idk...we'll see what happens in the future


----------

